# Fresh Sauce & Pasta



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

4 Large ripe Roma tomatoes, chopped 4 Fresh basil leaves, chopped 3 Cloves garlic, minced ï¿½ Pound rigatoni pasta 1 Tablespoon olive oil Salt and freshly ground black pepper Grating cheese 1. Heat the olive oil in a sautï¿½ pan. Add the garlic and sautï¿½ until tender. Add the tomatoes, basil, salt and black pepper. Sautï¿½ until the tomatoes become limp. 2. Bring a large pot of water to a rapid boil. Add the rigatoni pasta and stir. Cook until tender (10-15 minutes). Drain and toss with the tomato sauce to blend. Serve and top with your favorite grating cheese.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

You're on a roll tonite. Thanks, again.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

